# Before and After*Pic Heavy*



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So Rodeo will be 19months old in about a week and a half. I cant wait any longer to post this thread, as I have been wanting to do it for a while so here is Rodeo's timeline!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Most Recent...
























Enjoy


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

He is beautiful I love his markings. Be great to see him fully grown, though that is awhile away


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> He is beautiful I love his markings. Be great to see him fully grown, though that is awhile away


Thank you! I love his markings as well! I agree!!! Im so excited to see how he finishes!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

My goodness he likes to get dirty! What an adorable face, though


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

musicalmarie1 said:


> My goodness he likes to get dirty! What an adorable face, though


Hahah he was getting dirty quite a bit for a while!! It was mud season when I first got him, and there in WV, it was more of a clay than a mud! LOL

Here in NC, the only time he gets dirty is when he decides to lay and sleep. If anyone has seen the movie Seabiscuit, when they were saying how he likes to sleep under the trees....well thats Rodeo! He passes out on his side for hours at a time. BO thought he was dead yesterday and had to make him get up. Hes done it since I got him, he just loves to sleep! LOL


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Super cute. I miss watching my guy grow up. The "baby" here is six years old now.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

New_image said:


> Super cute. I miss watching my guy grow up. The "baby" here is six years old now.


Thank you!! You know, some days as much as I want him to hurry up and be finished with growing, I love that I got him from such a young age, and really wouldnt have done anything differently! Dont get me wrong, we have our bad days, and I think to myself, why couldnt I have just bought an older ready to go horse, but I so love having a baby!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oooh its my faverouite little guy  Hes so handsome  He is in amazing condition!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I love Rodeo! He's such a cutie!


----------



## THN (Oct 11, 2011)

Adorable little guy. i love his left eye!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

He is gorgeous. Is he a stallion?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

sommsama09 said:


> Oooh its my faverouite little guy  Hes so handsome  He is in amazing condition!


Thank you!! Hes starting to get all fuzzy again!! I love and hate his winter fuzzies! LOL



SMCLeenie said:


> I love Rodeo! He's such a cutie!


Thank you!! I feel the same way! 



THN said:


> Adorable little guy. i love his left eye!


Thank you!! I am more partial to his right side, dont know why, but I am. Not that I dont love his left side 



christabelle said:


> He is gorgeous. Is he a stallion?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no!!!!! Hahah, he'd be a hideous stallion!!! LOL


----------



## samantha6198 (Nov 3, 2011)

That marking on his back left is pretty much my favorite marking ever!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy!! He's growing up nicely!  Time flies don't it? My three youngest well excluding Tequila will be 4 years old next may. :shock:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

samantha6198 said:


> That marking on his back left is pretty much my favorite marking ever!


Haha, I like it too!!! His full brother has a very similar marking, if not the same!



HorseLovinLady said:


> Handsome boy!! He's growing up nicely!  Time flies don't it? My three youngest well excluding Tequila will be 4 years old next may. :shock:


Thank you! I think he is as well! But wow!! It sure does fly!!! Thats crazy that they will all be four next may!!!! Rodeo will be two this coming April!!!! Just doesnt seem possible!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

awe Rodio, i love him! it was so nice to see the rodio time line! he's growing so fast!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

AngieLee said:


> awe Rodio, i love him! it was so nice to see the rodio time line! he's growing so fast!


LOL! Thank you! I do as well! Your right! He really is growing up!! I threw my leg over him the other day, didnt get on, but just threw my leg over and he just stood there! 

Got the go ahead from the vet and the trainer to sit on him. Im not planning on doing any heavy riding for quite some time, but with the okay to just sit on him, this will be our next big step


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thank you! I think he is as well! But wow!! It sure does fly!!! Thats crazy that they will all be four next may!!!! Rodeo will be two this coming April!!!! Just doesnt seem possible!


 You're welcome!  They don't stay babies forever.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Beautiful guy =) He's one of my favourite horses on this site.


----------

